# Question about normal labs and symptoms



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

For the past 13 years I have been having symptoms Although my labs are all normal except my TPO is 1266. I have probably seen about 7 doctors during those years. I have a family history of Thyroid disease. I started with severe hives. There are countless symptoms but the biggest are no energy at all, weight gain no matter what I do and sever skin problems on my hands. It has been diagnosed as both Psoriasis and Excema. Nothing seems to help and it's very painful. My thyroid is enlarged and I now have 25-30 masses and they are compressing my throat and it's hard to swallow. I am seeing a surgeon next week. My question is, all of my doctors have said that my thyroid could not be causing these symptoms since my thyroid is still functioning. Does anyone have symptoms even though there labs are normal? Is there anything I can do to help with the symptoms? My vit D was low so I am taking supplements for that. It doesn't seem to help.

Also, the surgeon I was referred to is a general surgeon. Should I be concerned about finding a specialist?

I also have weird episodes of what feels like low blood sugar. Can your thyroid affect your blood sugar? My endo gave me a blood sugar monitor but isn't concerned at all. I have dizziness, sweating, confusion and I get really shaky. When I use the monitor it does show that my blood sugar is low.

Thank you all for your help.

Stacie


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> For the past 13 years I have been having symptoms Although my labs are all normal except my TPO is 1266. I have probably seen about 7 doctors during those years. I have a family history of Thyroid disease. I started with severe hives. There are countless symptoms but the biggest are no energy at all, weight gain no matter what I do and sever skin problems on my hands. It has been diagnosed as both Psoriasis and Excema. Nothing seems to help and it's very painful. My thyroid is enlarged and I now have 25-30 masses and they are compressing my throat and it's hard to swallow. I am seeing a surgeon next week. My question is, all of my doctors have said that my thyroid could not be causing these symptoms since my thyroid is still functioning. Does anyone have symptoms even though there labs are normal? Is there anything I can do to help with the symptoms? My vit D was low so I am taking supplements for that. It doesn't seem to help.
> 
> Also, the surgeon I was referred to is a general surgeon. Should I be concerned about finding a specialist?
> 
> ...


Stacie,

Yes to all your questions except concern for a general surgeon. You should inquire with the general surgeon as to how many thyroid removals they do per week. I used a general surgeon who performed 3-5 per week so she was very experienced.

I disagree with your doctors and thing alot of your symptoms are related to your thyroid - especially if your FT's are off. Normal has a big range and if you are at low range you could be hypo and sometimes symptoms appear before you actually fall out of range.

Lovlkn


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> For the past 13 years I have been having symptoms Although my labs are all normal except my TPO is 1266. I have probably seen about 7 doctors during those years. I have a family history of Thyroid disease. I started with severe hives. There are countless symptoms but the biggest are no energy at all, weight gain no matter what I do and sever skin problems on my hands. It has been diagnosed as both Psoriasis and Excema. Nothing seems to help and it's very painful. My thyroid is enlarged and I now have 25-30 masses and they are compressing my throat and it's hard to swallow. I am seeing a surgeon next week. My question is, all of my doctors have said that my thyroid could not be causing these symptoms since my thyroid is still functioning. Does anyone have symptoms even though there labs are normal? Is there anything I can do to help with the symptoms? My vit D was low so I am taking supplements for that. It doesn't seem to help.
> 
> Also, the surgeon I was referred to is a general surgeon. Should I be concerned about finding a specialist?
> 
> ...


Stacie................I am glad you are seeing the surgeon. What day next week?

Also, have you had any antibodies' tests? You don't have your medical history in this new thread you started so, did you ever have FNA (fine needle aspiration) of any of these nodules? Did you have RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?) Cancer needs to be ruled out or ruled in.

The thyroid is part of the endocrine system so yes; it affects all the endocrine organs and the Pancrease is one of them.

Vitamin D is a known trigger for antibodies and autoantibodies and the reason most w/thyroid disease are low in vitamin D is because the body knows this and down-regulates. So, my humble opinion is that taking D is not so good a thing to do right now.

Here is info on that

http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-04/arf-vdm040809.php


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Regarding Vitamin D I know that we are deficient in it big time....especially those of us in the northern hemisphere. Some studies suggest up to 5000IU's a day of Vitamin D...I guess you can get that much in 20 min of SUN! Fro me in Canada I just take 2-3 a day * i heard you need a minimum of 3000 IU's a day even though the bottle only say 1000 IU's a day....but that bottle is for everyone worldwide from Hawaii to Alaska!!! I've read that our body does 5000 functions just using Vitamin D and without enough it compromises certain functions and only uses it for the essentials to keep you alive.


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks so much to you all for answering my questions. I appreciate what you said about the general surgeon. I live in Nevada and everyone keeps suggesting I go to CA and find a specialist. I see the surgeon on Tuesday the 6th so I will do my best to interview him. I will definately ask him how many surgeries he does per week. I am making a list of questions. Do you have any "must ask" questions I should be asking?

I did have an FNA on two of the biggest nodules and they were negative for cancer. I did not have a RAIU. My doctor never mentioned it. He said there were too many nodules to biopsy so I would need to have it out to determine if there was cancer or not. Honestly that is what I am worried about because my grandmother had thyroid cancer. Every female on both sides of my family has hypothyroid. None of them have nodules except for my grandmother who had cancer.

Thanks for the info on the Vit D issue too. Wow!!!! Thank you all for your time and responses. It helps so much and it makes me feel not so alone.

Stacie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> Thanks so much to you all for answering my questions. I appreciate what you said about the general surgeon. I live in Nevada and everyone keeps suggesting I go to CA and find a specialist. I see the surgeon on Tuesday the 6th so I will do my best to interview him. I will definately ask him how many surgeries he does per week. I am making a list of questions. Do you have any "must ask" questions I should be asking?
> 
> I did have an FNA on two of the biggest nodules and they were negative for cancer. I did not have a RAIU. My doctor never mentioned it. He said there were too many nodules to biopsy so I would need to have it out to determine if there was cancer or not. Honestly that is what I am worried about because my grandmother had thyroid cancer. Every female on both sides of my family has hypothyroid. None of them have nodules except for my grandmother who had cancer.
> 
> ...


Stacie; do as your doctor advises. He is correct and he is a very good doctor to take such good care of you and making no assumptions. I agree; the gland has to go.

You are in my thoughts and prayers. The good news is what I said about your doctor and the fact that he is not going to let anything bad happen to you.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Goodness!! 25-30 nodules in your thyroid!!??!! That's a ton! I'm sorry, just haven't heard of that many before. I sure hope you get this resolved soon. I agree, I think you would need to have it out to be sure it isn't cancer because there are just too many to biopsy. Keep us informed as I will be thinking of you!!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow, that really is alot of nodules! I would definitely get that thing outta there. My labs are normal also, and I had a looooooooooooooooong list of symptoms,most would fall under the "hypothyroid" symptoms. I have antibodies w/ a high TPO and a goiter with 2 nodules. I have been on Synthroid a couple of months now and most of my symptoms have subsided. Not sure why or how labs can be normal when the thyroid is under attack, but seems like yours has been for quite awhile. And IMO, the thyroid definitely is not working right under these conditions, supressing my antibodies with the Synthroid is proof of that.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I will definately ask him how many surgeries he does per week. I am making a list of questions. Do you have any "must ask" questions I should be asking?


Some questions to consider:

How many thyroids do you remove weekly? (3-5 is what you're looking for)

Do you administer SSKI drops prior to surgery? (These firm up the thyroid for easier removal)

How big will the incision be? (mine is 1" but they can be as large as 3-4")

Will I stay overnight in the hospital? ( most people stay overnight but it's still considered outpatient surgery)

When will you begin replacement med's? (The first prescription usually comes from the surgeon. Rule of thumb for prescribing is 1.7mcg's per kilo of body weight rather than the customary 100mcg prescription. Most begin replacement within the first few days post op)

How long do you expect the surgery to last? (an experienced surgeon should be able to have your thyroid out in 2 hours or less)

Have you ever had complications such as cutting the laryngeal nerve? If so how many have you cut? (None is what you're looking for)

Let us know how it goes,
Lovlkn


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you so much for your help!!!! These are great questions that I didn't think of. I am sitting here right now writing out my questions for the surgeon when I see him tomorow morning. I really appreciate you putting what I should be looking for too. You have been a great help!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> Thank you so much for your help!!!! These are great questions that I didn't think of. I am sitting here right now writing out my questions for the surgeon when I see him tomorow morning. I really appreciate you putting what I should be looking for too. You have been a great help!


Glad you are making notes; that is so helpful when one does not feel well.

Good luck and let us know!


----------

